# Deca and Testosterone Propionate



## Chris34cnc (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Guys

Im 22, 6ft and only 11stone. Im looking to put on a good deal of muscle mass. Ive been training in the gym for a good solid year now and obviously my results have plateaued. A friend recommeneded taking deca along with *Testosterone Propionate. *

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with a dosage...

With the deca i have been told 400mg a week taken over 2 injections, one on monday and one on thursday. However as for the *Testosterone Propionate *i'm not sure...

Would anyone be able to help me on this matter?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

i would say too young. need more time in the gym aswel, 1 year isnt enough, u still have so much nat test use it up m8..... if you really dont want to listen and insist on a high chance of risking never being able to get a hard-on again, gyno (male breast) etc then ill help u out with the cycle as id rather u did it well then run a cycle crap and hurt urself even more.


----------



## Chris34cnc (Jun 28, 2009)

Cheers mate

Ive been training for a good 3 year and playin rugby at the same time, but the past year ive been training 4-5 times a week. Would it be better to just take deca on its own....

If you could guide me on some sort of cycle it would be much appreciated, also, what if any supplements should i be taking?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your age is not an issue the advice your getting is the issue......i am njot going to tell you not to use gear as i feel at some point you would and going by the advice your so called mate has given you i think the best course of action would be to give you the advice you need.....

firstly stick with one steroid on your first cycle then you will know what works.....i would do 250mg - 500mg of a longer ester test product like Sus/Cyp or Enthanate for 8-12 weeks.....making sure you find out what PCT is and how to make it effective.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im with pscarb... go for a long acting test (stays active in the body for 2-4 weeks) rather than a short like prop (only a few days). you will get good results and will know how you respond.


----------



## Chris34cnc (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys....

So what would you recommened as the long acting test i should use..... have you used any before?


----------



## Chris34cnc (Jun 28, 2009)

Also what PCT would i use after 10 weeks of 400mg of Ethanate?

HCG?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i mentioned Sus/Cyp or Enthanate are all good to use....

as for PCT i could detail you a plan but you need to know what PCT is and how it works do a search on the site and read through the PCT articles if then you have a question then post it up mate


----------



## Chris34cnc (Jun 28, 2009)

If you could detail me a plan it would be much appreciated, i read up on PCT's and im understanding more now, would never have thought about it unless you had mentioned...


----------



## Chris34cnc (Jun 28, 2009)

**Dont ask these questions on the board**


----------

